# Anyone know what these weeds are and how to kill them?



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

There are 2 types. They look similar but one type is more pink.
They started to show on the lawn a few weeks ago and spread quickly.
Never had them before.
Any help appreciated.



777


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2020)

Looks like some sort of clover judging by the flowers?


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Jun 2020)

why kill clover? bees love it. What offence does it cause?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

How close?
https://newgarden.com/notes/controlling-wild-violet-weeds-in-the-lawn



Rather than make a second post.
Identify by colour
https://www.lawnsmith.co.uk/topic/lawn-weed-identification/lawn-weeds-by-flower-colour


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

midlife said:


> Looks like some sort of clover judging by the flowers?


Really. I never knew clover had flowers. I will check that out.
Thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> why kill clover? bees love it. What offence does it cause?


Funny you should say that but I noticed several bees around it earlier.
As to why kill it? Is because I dont want it a good reason


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> How close?
> https://newgarden.com/notes/controlling-wild-violet-weeds-in-the-lawn


How close?
Sorry, how close to what ?
I will check your link.... thanks.
Edit.
Checked it now.
They dont look anything like those violet weed things in the link.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

I must admit I thought it looks like clover as well from what I can see. Bees love it. And we need bees.


----------



## Slick (7 Jun 2020)

I know the advice is to let it grow wild but I like grass to just that and nothing else. I spend a bit of time scarifying my lawn as well as hollow tines, but at this time of year this stuff would see you right. 

https://www.diy.com/departments/eve...d-weed-moss-killer-360-m-12-6kg/330313_BQ.prd


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2020)

I suppose you could nuke it with a weedkiller for dicotyledons?


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2020)

You can't have weeds in your lawn. Weed and feed - ideally granular, and do it when it's wet.


----------



## tom73 (7 Jun 2020)

Clover it's great stuff not only for bees who let's face it need all the help we can give. 
But they are also members of the Legume family same as beans and peas. One neat trick they have is nitrogen fixation they take nitrogen from the air and turn it into a form that plants can use all via the soil. So not only are they good for the bees but they help feed the lawn too. 
It's easy to pull bit out if you want to keep it down a bit.


----------



## mudsticks (7 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There are 2 types. They look similar but one type is more pink.
> They started to show on the lawn a few weeks ago and spread quickly.
> Never had them before.
> Any help appreciated.
> ...



Its clover leave it bee for the bees,

Why should a lawn only be grass ?? clover is more drought resistant - its also fixing nitrogen in its root nodules for your grass -

Bees are in dire straits right now - they need all the unsprayed forage they can get .

No bees no pollination - no pollinated food crops for us -not that its all about 'us' - nature has a right to exist anyhow .

Ignore the clover - go for a bike ride instead..


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2020)

Try mowing the 'lawn' more often


----------



## mudsticks (7 Jun 2020)

If you keep mowing the lawn with a mulching mower that will return the goodness, and organic matter, in the clover and grass back into the soil.

That will control the clover to a certain extent - it does better in low nutrient situations - the extra nutrients you've returned will encourage the grass.

Or just leave those lovely clover flowers for the bees to enjoy, pour yourself a nice glass of something, sit back close your eyes and be soothed by the gentle hum of busy bees..


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

@mudsticks and @tom73 are right, it's clover. The white form is the more common but it's not unusual to have the pinky one.

Personally I like it and as soon as the clover begins to flower I stop cutting that area of the lawn. It is a very valuable food source for bees.

Clover takes the nitrogen it needs from the air and can be an indicator of a lawn in poor condition. If you must control it can I suggest you go for the more friendly approach - cut the grass short to prevent seed heads forming and fertilise the lawn to encourage grass growth to crowd out the clover.

If you want chemical control use a broadleaf weedkiller which contains fluroxypyr - this will be listed as the active ingredient. Once you've killed the clover you'll have bare patches which will need gently cultivating, over sow with grass seed and keep the whole lawn well fed.

Living with it or the friendly option are the better choices.


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Jun 2020)

I don't understand the fixation with pristine monoculture lawns. They're green wastelands.
Give me a wild meadow any day of the week.

Oddly enough the neighbours don't agree.


----------



## mudsticks (7 Jun 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I don't understand the fixation with pristine monoculture lawns. They're green wastelands.
> Give me a wild meadow any day of the week.
> 
> Oddly enough the neighbours don't agree.



It's the usual, command and control, chemical warfare approach. 

It's far more profitable for chemical companies, than our laissez faire

"Oh aren't the wild flowers pretty, and isn't nature a marvel?" attitude. 

Sadly its also really bad for wildlife 

I sometimes wonder how many people who buy all these nature zapping chemicals, also have an rspb sticker in their car window ??


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

We tend to only cut paths into the field in the springtime . We get to keep all the wildflowers that way. After the flowers have all died, then we cut all the grass.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

Decision made I have bought a BIG flame thrower to nuke them.......we are going to live with them until the lawn needs mowing.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Decision made I have bought a BIG flame thrower to nuke them.......we are going to live with them until the lawn needs mowing.


They could tell you were weak and would bend to their will. Man up and get the Napalm out.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> They could tell you were weak and would bend to their will. Man up and get the Napalm out.



Or act like a _gentle_man, and give nature her due space


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Or act like a _gentle_man, and give nature her due space


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I don't understand the fixation with pristine monoculture lawns. They're green wastelands.
> Give me a wild meadow any day of the week.
> 
> Oddly enough the neighbours don't agree.



You should the lawn across from me it it’s that artificial grass .As her next door neighbour a very refined older lady well that’s b…~|§ ed the hedgehogs up.They spend half the time moaning to all and sundry about the amount of leaves that litter the lawn


----------

